# best antivirus out there



## sonthu (May 30, 2013)

i want to know the best paid antivirus programme in the market.the antivirus must meet my below criterion
1.it must not put much load on the startup of the laptop
2.it must be the best whatever the cost
3.it must not hinder my game playing
please help me on this regard.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2013)

We already have a thread for this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/138653-antivirus-guide-user-reviews.html


----------



## Tomal (Feb 17, 2016)

In my opinion it is better to use a free antivirus rather than paid one. I think Microsoft Security Essential and SafeBytes are two good antivirus.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 20, 2016)

I use Bitdefender Internet Security. It works great, not much startup impact, no impact while gaming (in my laptop OS & games are installed in different drives though) & is much cheaper if compared with Kaspersky

I just placed order of BIS 2015 3PC 1year @ 500 (You can download BIS 2016 & use the key)


----------



## kunnusingh (Mar 28, 2016)

I use Free AVG antivirus and every time I get reminder like 90% discount. Purchase it or offer will be expire.

I am tired so I say free antivirus is not good unless antivirus is not inbuilt with OS.

- MalwareByte does not show anything. only show popup message when block connection to virus site.


----------



## adityagupta (Mar 28, 2016)

Try panda antivirus.... It's  around 60~70mb  but very effective.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2016)

try Avast or Avira


----------



## Minion (Mar 29, 2016)

Bitdefender free is more than enough for a PC its lightest and have very good detection rate.


----------



## ashishtabla (Mar 31, 2016)

I will vouch for ESET Internet Security.

Light and quite effective for all protection.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 31, 2016)

I use TinyWall for Firewall + Avast Free. I am using MalwareBytes Anti Malware (Free) to run a weekly scan. My firewall is configured to allow only the applications which I want to access the Internet which are very few. This protects you from any keylogger/rat calling home.


----------



## krazylearner (Jun 17, 2016)

I am using windows 10 , frankly i dont need any type of antivirus . I think Microsoft already provide other things like defender, firewall which work absoluetly fine in absence of Antivirus 

How To track Someone iphone


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2016)

Continue here:
*forum.digit.in/software-q/138653-antivirus-guide-user-reviews.html


----------

